

How Different Groups Spend Their Day - berrow

http://www.nytimes.com//interactive/2009/07/31/business/20080801-metrics-graphic.html
======
berrow
I wondered how internet usage featured in this, so I referred to
<http://www.bls.gov/tus/> In there it says "Computer or Internet use may be
coded as work, education, volunteering, or relaxing, depending on how the
respondent identified the activity during data collection". So the answer is
that it is spread all through depending on what the user was using the
internet for at the time. This includes shopping.

